# Before You Buy Makeup On Ebay - !!read This!!



## coke (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's a list of the fake makeup currently being sold on ebay--

It's not complete but I tried to get most stuff. I've been doing some research to see how bad makeup counterfeiting is .. and turns out, its really bad!

So don't think that they can't make fake fluidline, or that they only fake MAC! They even fake the obscure items. Basically, I would only buy mineral makeup off ebay, cuz theres lots of those small mineral makeup companies. Buying expensive stuff on ebay for a cheaper price just doesnt work. The fakers can give it to you for much cheaper than legitimate people trying to sell their unused stuff.

*MAC: *

1.The mac single eyeshadow

2.The mac pigment

3.The mac 12 color eyeshadow

5.The mac foundation

6.mac eye pencil/lipliner

7.mac mascars

8.mac liquid eyeliner

9.mac lipstick

"10,mac lipgloss

"10,mac powder blush

11.mac prep+prime

"12,mac 4 color eyeshadow

"13.mac 7 brush set

"14.mac 8 brush set

"15.mac 9 brush set

16.mac 15 brush set

17.mac 18 brush set

18.mac 24 brush set

19.mac eye pencil with small brush

20.mac 3 colors eyeshadow

21.mac 10 colors cream eyeshadow

22.mac 2 colors eyeshadow



lancome:

1.lancome lipgloss

2.lancome mascara)

3.lancome secret de vie cream (50ml)

4.lancome absolue yeux eye cream (20ml)

5.lancome renergie cream (50ml)

6.lancome hydra zen cream (50ml)

7.lancome absolue cream (50ml)

8.lancome eye pencil

9.lancome brush

*dior*

capture totale concertre multi-perfection (50ml)

capture wrinkle eye cream(15ml)

capture wrinkle cream for day

capture night cream (50ml)

5.dior 5 color eyeshadow

6.dior mascara

7.dior eyebrow pencil with brush

8.dior snow pure or lipgloss

*chanel:*

1.chanel 4 color eyeshadow

2.chanel 6 color eyeshadow

3.chanel 9 color eyeshadow

4.chanel powderle)

5.chanel lipgloss

6 chanel lipstick

7.chanel mascara

8.chanel make up brush

9.chanel 5 brush

10.chanel 7 brush

11.chanel 9 brush

12.chanel 24 brush

"13.chanel precision SUBLIMAGE creme regenerante fond amentale essential regenerating cream(poids net 50g,net wt. 1.7Oz.)

"14.chanel precision ULTRA CORRECTION EYE RESTRUCTURANT FERMETE-ANTI-RIDES YEUX RESTRUCTURING ANTI-WRINKLE FIRMING EYE CREAM(poids net 15g,net wt. 0.5Oz.)

"15.chanel precision ECLAT ORIGINEL creme confort,eclat maximum,maximum radiance,comfort cream(poids net 50g,net wt. 1.7Oz.)

"16..chanel precision SYSTEME ECLAT LA BOUSSE MOUSSE NETTOYANTE ECLAT A L'EAU,RADIANCE CLEANSING FOAM FINSE OFF(125ml 5FL.OZ.)

"17.chanel precision ACTIVATEUR TENDRE lotion tendre sans alcool,alcohol-free soothing toner(160ml 5.65FL.OZ.)

*nars*

1..nars lipgloss or lipstick

2.nars 2 color eyeshadow (gorgeous

3.nars 2 color eyeshadow (simple)

4.nars powder

5.nars blush

6.nars mascara

7.nars eyeliner

8.nars 6 colors eyeshadow

9.nars 12 colors eyeshadow

10.nars 8 colors eyeshadow +2 blush plate

*givenchy*

1.givenchy 9 color eyeshadow

2.givenchy 4 color blush

3.givenchy powder

4.givenchy lipstick

*shiseido*

1.shiseido lipstick

2.Shiseido 2 way eyeliner

3.shiseido mascara

4.shiseido bio-performance eye cream (20ml)

5.shiseido bio-performance cream (50ml)

*bobbi brown*

1.bobbi brown lipgloss

2.bobbi brown foundation powder

3.bobbi brown 12 colors eyeshadow

4.bobbi brown 8 colors eyeshadow

5.bobbi brown 10 colors eyeshadow

Mac pigments most commonly faked

35-jewel marine

37-Night Sparkle

41-GOLD DUST

42-Purple Passion

43-Silver Sparkle

45-Blue Topaz

46-Aquarium Purple

48-White Star

50-Crystal waters (white)

51-Tropical Pink

52-Lime Green

53-Voluptious Orange

56-Sunflower

57-Over the clouds

62-YOUR LADYSHIP

63-Snow White

68-Peach Sparkle

70-pink petal

73-TEAL

75-Lilac Frost

76-VIOLET

77-Sky Blue

80-Storyteller

84-RUSHMETAL

85-COPPER SPARKLE

86-GOLDEN LEMON

88-Orange Crush

89-FUSHSIA

91-Rose Pink

92-Lime Light Green

Mac eyeshadows most commonly faked:

001-juxt sation

002-post haste

003-parfait amour

004-floral fantast

005-surreal

006-tilt

007-contrast velvet

008-chrome yellow

009-glare velvet

010-venus sation

011-tempting

012-romp

013-eye popping

014-star n's rockets

015-digit

016-charcoal brown

017-black tied

018-mylar

019-club

020-gesso

021-bronze

022-parrot

023-swimming

024-parfait amour satin

Please add to this list if you know of any more.. thanks.

By the way: Don't think "well, the real thing is way to expensive, so fakes are the next best thing". I kind of agree when it comes to fake bags / jewelery, but fake makeup can damage your skin. Better go with cheaper brands than fake stuff.

Hope this helped.

Here's a gallery someone who sells fakes uses. Basically if you see it here, it's fake: Picasa Web Albums - cosmeticmakeup


----------



## Ashley (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. If you got this list from somewhere, please post your source!


----------



## coke (Sep 2, 2008)

a put it together contacting different sellers of fakes on tradekey, alibaba, etc.


----------



## katey_pie237 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks so much 4 this



i was bidding on some supposed MAC brushes just the other day only to find out they were dodgy fakes.... it sux!


----------



## lolaB (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the list!


----------



## Karren (Sep 2, 2008)

Well anyone can fake anything, that's a fact.... but to say that all MAC pigments or all MAC foundations being sold on Ebay are fake.... I can't buy that... And I have no doubt that there are MAC fakes out there.... Be more useful to compile a list of vendors that are selling fakes, in my humble opinion...


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 2, 2008)

I kinda agree with Karren on this one. I don't think everyone on ebay that sells mac is selling fakes but i go with if it's too good to be true, it probably is. I just avoid buying on ebay just in case. Thanks for the list though


----------



## Lucy (Sep 2, 2008)

i bought a fake clinique eyeshadow on there once, from the colour surge range. it was supposed to be this rich purple shade but it was more brown/pink when it came, didn't blend at all and had no label or seal.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 2, 2008)

All of the makeup up I ever bought on ebay (which isn't much) has always been real. I have a huge MAC collection that I bought from the stores to know that the stuff I bought on ebay is real. That being said... I don't think I'll ever buy makeup off of ebay again. It's not worth the risk anymore because I don't want to risk getting a fake and MAC to me is very affordable anyway. Thanks for letting us know though.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 2, 2008)

I got a perfetcly original paint pot off ebay, the girl explained she bought an entire collection for someone who didn't like it, so i too think a list of buyers selling fakes would be more useful.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 2, 2008)

I think this list is helpful. A lot of people find out about fakes and then they are worried about every product, even special packaging LE ones like Royal Assets, so it's still useful to know what is really commonly faked so you can keep an eye out.

But I also agree that not everything on ebay is fake, but I don't think that's what she's saying at all.

It is hard to make a list of ebay fakers. They're always creating new names and sometimes they don't use the actual picture of what they are selling, so you won't know who is selling fakes until you buy it.


----------



## evening_star (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well anyone can fake anything, that's a fact.... but to say that all MAC pigments or all MAC foundations being sold on Ebay are fake.... I can't buy that... And I have no doubt that there are MAC fakes out there.... Be more useful to compile a list of vendors that are selling fakes, in my humble opinion... I agree with Karren and have actually wondered for some time why it is that no one has put a list together "outting" these sellers.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *evening_star* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with Karren and have actually wondered for some time why it is that no one has put a list together "outting" these sellers. We have a list here:
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...der-26698.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...nly-11072.html

But I don't think it's been updated in a long time...


----------



## Darla (Sep 2, 2008)

i guess i still wonder how they make that determination if its fake or not.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i guess i still wonder how they make that determination if its fake or not. There are lots of small details (and some ridiculously obvious details) that the counterfeiters overlook, like packaging, the text on the product, etc.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i guess i still wonder how they make that determination if its fake or not. Differences in packaging, texture and quality.
For example, they've been faking MAC eyeshadows for a long time, so the packaging is almost spot on, but when you depot the eyeshadow, the pan has a ring, and when swatched, the shadow is different from an authentic one.


----------



## g10 (Sep 2, 2008)

This is very helpful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leony (Sep 3, 2008)

Good to know and great info btw.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 3, 2008)

I have bought Mac off eBay and I later after doing some research discovered some of it was fake, The differences are really very minor, the fakes are hard to tell.


----------



## krazykid90 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I only buy from maccosmetics.com because I'm so afraid of fakes.


----------



## themarymac (Sep 3, 2008)

So far I have had only positive experiences buying from reputable sellers on ebay. I think that is the key....to check their feedback and study the product. But, I agree, you have to be very careful. Thanks for the information.


----------



## x33cupcake (Sep 3, 2008)

dang that's alot..


----------



## coke (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a perfetcly original paint pot off ebay, the girl explained she bought an entire collection for someone who didn't like it, so i too think a list of buyers selling fakes would be more useful. I know there's genuine sellers, but they're hard to find, because no genuine seller would sell a mac eyeshadow for 99 cents. youd have to rummage through the cheap stuff and then try to guess if its real or not. They make new accounts all the time, so seller lists aren't very useful.


----------



## Leza1121 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi:

Wow.....that IS pretty bad. Thanks for posting and keeping us informed.


----------



## Humeira (Sep 22, 2008)

does anyone know about fake Bobbi brown Blushes being sold on ebay? or guide on how to spot a fake BLUSH? (blush not Brush lol)


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I agree with some of the other girls, not ALL MAC items on ebay are fake, on the rare occasion, you can find the real deal. You usually end up paying far more for it then you would have if you bought it directly from MAC itself.


----------



## charlie90802 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the heads up. There are what I thought were great spots on EBay with lots of cheap makeup. Guess the reason was it wasn't real


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Sep 23, 2008)

I love ebay for knick knacks and dvds, ect but Ive never bought makeup from it before..I dont think I would at all, unless it was perfume or or a cheapie brush set.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 23, 2008)

I've bought quite a bit of makeup off ebay and I've never had a problem. But, I am very careful who I buy from. I did stop buying pigments off ebay because I just felt like I wasn't enough of an expert to tell the difference and I've heard too many horror stories.


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks 4 dobbing on them


----------



## Nightvamp (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks for posting


----------



## Smogdini (Oct 1, 2008)

Aahahahah some of those in that Gallery posted, are so hilarious.

Oh that's awful.


----------



## laurie_lu (Oct 1, 2008)

I never understood why the current bids on MAC makeup were higher than what you'd pay ordering it directly online from a real MAC store.


----------



## hopeless novice (Oct 1, 2008)

I am scared to buy from ebay because it puzzles me how they can sell highend makeup at a fraction of the costs that original companies sells it at. Like some Nike sneakers, they are duds manufactured at sweatshops.


----------



## NMM (Jun 4, 2010)

DonÂ´t buy Coastal Scents palettes from scorpio.leo2009 on eBay. They're not genuines, even they say that they are. Don't buy them. I bought one palette from them and other from Coastal Scents Web and theyÂ´re not the same. the price from scorpio.leo2009 is 36.00 dollares. And in Costal Scents Web is the same price with shipping. If you want a palette with "Coastal Scents" written on the case, just buy in Coastal Scents Web.


----------



## xomichel (Jun 9, 2010)

This is helpful but don't be scared away from buying on eBay. Contact the buyer and see where they got their items from before writing all of them off. I sell on eBay (some cosmetics- usually clothes) and all my items are 100% authentic! I don't sell products I buy online unless it is from the company website... And then I will include a picture in the listing of my invoice with all my info blanked out and the packaging I received it in. I have a couple MAC items I may throw in with other items if you Buy It Now or may list at auction and I buy all of it directly from MACCosmetics.com... Clothing I list varies where it comes from, usually stores that get the extra inventory of other big stores in the area and is marked down but still has tags attached. This is how I am able to still sell it under retail price even though it is brand new with tags. So just because the price is good doesn't mean it is fake, just contact the seller and ask some questions. You will figure out quickly who is trying to scam you. But if the price is way too low and seems way too good to be true- it probably is.

OH YEAH if you buy through PayPal (which I highly recommend!!) even if the seller does not allow returns PayPal will refund your money if the item is not authentic!! And if you are not sure how to spot fake MAC xsparkage on youtube does a good job showing some differences -&gt; youtube.com/xsparkage


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jun 9, 2010)

OMW thank you so much for this post, cause i live in South Africa its cheaper to order mac on ebay than buy it here, so next month i was going to buy a hole buch of stuff..

But thanks to you, i will rather buy it here in south Africa so i know im getting the real thing

=)


----------



## LoveSxE&Magic (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the List!


----------



## xomichel (Jun 10, 2010)

Also... Don't be fooled by those huge palettes of eyeshadow (88 and 120) people are selling and claim is MAC... I read from 1 seller which Idk why they posted this) when they order in bulk the manufacturer offers to put a MAC sticker or w/e on the packaging... I think the real name of the brand is Manly?? These palettes only cost them like $15 a piece and they make a good bit of money. Does MAC even make palettes that big? I know if they did they would cost a lot more than these sellers are charging


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree with composing a list of sellers, but won't they just change names and do it all over again?


----------



## xomichel (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes they just keep doing it and they get their feedback up by buying small things here and there then start selling so that's how they get their feedback score up so fast


----------



## asian2011 (Feb 10, 2013)

good DAY!

Im worried about all make up in ebay that they're fakes or real?

nor im interested to purchased maybelline covergirl in ebay. im just wanted to make sure that if they're for original package and fluidline?..

So anybody help me to discover the real make up maybelline and covergirl?


----------

